# Vacationing with anxiety



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Well, I am so happy this forum is here! Now I know the people I'm talking to about my anxiety are interested because they are probably having the same issues.Anyhow, this November 21, my husband and I are due to fly to Las Vegas, meet up with his parents, stay for a few days, and then drive back with them to their house in California and stay a few more days. This trip has me terrified. I've had anxiety my whole life, with panic attacks just starting in May of this year. I just started 75 mg Effexor, and I usually take 1 .5 mg tablet of Xanax every day for now until the Effexor has been given a chance to work. As for the trip, I don't think anything will help because my in-laws give me severe anxiety. They just make me so nervous, and I get uncomfortable being around them. The last time I went, I took 7 mg of Valium every day while out there and I still had a panic attack one day while there. Eating is next to impossible, too. My appetite is lousy to begin with, but on these vacations it goes down the toilet and I'm lucky to eat one meal a day while out there. I lost 7 lbs. last time I went.Any ideas on what I can do? I need to have something really strong, like Valium 10 mg, in order to function on these vacations.Therapy has been tried many times to no avail. All it did was give me even more panic attacks, so I stopped the sessions.Please share your ideas on what you think I should do.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Well, I was going to suggest therapy. I have not been on those strong meds, so I have no idea. But I think "teaching" your brain and learning relaxing techniques can work very well with your meds. If not therapy, maybe a yoga class or something of that kind.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

TT, I thought I'd see you on this forum. Glad you're here. My first reaction to your post was, "This is a vacation?" Well, clearly not for you. It sounds like you are doing your duty as a wife and daughter-in-law. Why can't the people in your life take your anxiety disorder just as seriously as if you had a cast on your leg. If you broke your leg, they wouldn't expect you to run a marathon.I think you should talk this over with your therapist (if you have one) and then have your husband join you for a session and let your therapist explain the situation here. You can't be expected to put yourself in a situation that causes this much anxiety. Surely there is some kind of compromise or accommodation that can be made (such as a shorter trip) or a trip where half the time is with your in-laws and half alone with your husband.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Yoga is a great idea even if only from the stand point of teaching you how to breathe.Most people don't breathe right.Not getting the right breath can sure mess with our tendency to already be anxious.You might try taking your meds and then going through a few breathing sessions with someone who knows breath work.And even then, you may still need your meds, but you might find a better place of comfort and a longer lasting assistence with your medication.Breathing well contributes to the whole body utilizing everything from your medicines to your nutrition more effectively.Kamie


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Thanks for all of your suggestions. The trip itself out to Vegas and California could be fun, because there is so much to do out there, and my husband and I usually have a few days where we can shop, go to the beach, and just enjoy ourselves. That is great for me.But then, there are the times when my husband and his brother want to play basketball and my husband, his brother and his dad want to golf and I'm left behind with my MIL. My MIL can be OK, but she grills me as to why I'm not working and setting up a career for myself (she's a workaholic), but to be honest, I like staying home for now and she can't seem to accept that. My anxiety has been so life affecting lately that working would probably be impossible anyway.I have a book on Yoga I've been looking at. Some of the breathing exercises look promising. Maybe I'll start those and hope that between breathing correctly, medication and help from God through prayer I might be able to get through the trip.I just wish it was a pure vacation for myself and my husband. It would be OK otherwise. I always feel I don't measure up to my MIL's standards, because she thinks everyone should be driven and workaholics, and that's just not me. If I need to work at some point, I will, but I won't sacrifice the quality of my life for a career that requires 80 hours of work a week like she does.Thank you all for listening to my blathering. I guess a lot of different factors are at play here.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I can relate to your feelings...I use to be so scared expecially when I knew I had to go somewhere..Last year before I went to France I got out of the hospital the day before I was to leave for France...I was so scared that I didnt know if I should go or stay home...I went and once I got there I was ok...Keep talking about your fears and they seem to get alittle easier..I am sure you will be fine and I always had such a huge weight lifted off of my shoulders when the trip was done...I lived in fear so many years


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

If your panic episodes are as intense as what you describe, it is probably a good idea to seek further evaluation and assist from a psychiatrist, psychologist or behavioral health therapist.With that much panic and anxiety racing through your body, it surely won't be easy for you to enjoy the trip.I get nervous when I travel as well, but usually not to the degree that you are describing. It may be that a medication change is needed.Again... seek professional assist with this one.Best of luck, Evie


----------



## Bunny (Jan 6, 2000)

I'm starting to believe that anxiety is playing an even greater role than I thought in my IBS. We went away for the weekend and were eating brunch this morning in someone's house. I really hate going away because my stomach is so unpredictable so I took 2 Immodiums around 8:00 am. Well, even during the brunch after the 2 Immods at 8 (about 10:30) I had to get up twice to go to the bathroom. I had to explain to my hostess about my IBS because she was so concerned when I said my stomach was queasy and she kept offering to get me something. I usually don't eat out at those hours and I eat lightly. Of course, after the brunch the immod. kicked in. I did notice that my heart was racing when I had to go and I felt a little dizzy. Signs of anxiety?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

Bunny... I am not positive about this, but I would rather think that if dizziness occurs after diarrhea, if it isn't related to electrolyte balance or fluid balance in your body, it is very likely the result of anxiety. (Keep in mind, though, that if you have a lot of "trotts" on a regular basis, it can wreak havoc with your body's fluid and electrolyte balance.) And if such an imbalance is occuring, it might be best to check with your regular physician.If your "symptoms" ARE the result of anxiety... and you can't know for sure unless you get an evaluation by a licensed behavioral health practitioner..... in addition to medication, there are a few other things you can experiment with to help you with your anxiety.If it is anxiety.... there are many ways to approach treating it. The most direct is medication and this is helpful when the anxiety is affecting your activities of daily living. If you find that the medications cause you D or C, you can do one of two things: increase your fluid intake and eat soluable fiber (fruit) to offset C, or if your problem is D, the medication might actually help that... if it doesn't, you can try avoiding lots of fruit or fiber. Hypnotherapy has been shown to be an effective anxiety reducer, as has biofeedback therapy and cognitive behavioral health therapy. There are various psychotherapies that can help.Keep asking questions and we'll keep offering help. Hope things get better for youWarmly, Evie


----------

